# Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. März 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]


----------



## goliath (27. März 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Hi,

also ich kann Euch leider NUR schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Abo-Betreuung berichten !!!

Wir haben nämlich Ende November 2009 ein 2-Jahres-Abo der PCGH abgeschlossen mit der Prämie BeQuiet Netzteil.

Wir haben jetzt Ende März 2010, UND die Prämie ist BIS HEUTE IMMER NOCH NICHT VERSCHICKT !!! 

Ich habe schon mind. 15 mal in der Hotline angerufen, man wird immer vertröstet wie "Die Kollegen der Versandabteilung kümmern sich sofort darum" oder "Die Kollegen melden sich auf j.Fall bei Ihnen per Telefon, oder per mail" 

UND ?!

NICHTS !!!
Kein Ar..... ruft zurück, kein A.... mailt !

Ich finde es eine Frechheit einen so zu veräppeln !

Ich habe auch schon mehrfach bei der Hotline angedroht, die Lastschrift zurück gehen zu lassen. Das INTERESSIERT die noch nicht mal !

Kommt nur das Standard blabla, die Kollegen der Versandabteilung melden sich 

Habe bereits dem Chef-Redakteur hier ne email geschrieben vor ca. 3 Wochen, aber noch keine Reaktion.

Sorry Leute, aber ich muss meinem Frust auch mal ablassen 

Ich hoffe, dass es nur ein Einzelfall ist !

gruß


----------



## T-MAXX (27. März 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Andere Träger machen es genauso.

Es dient nur dem Kundenfang. Alles andere zählt nun mal nicht.
Wer sich fangen lässt, ist wahrlich leider selber Schuld.


----------



## keck04 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

wäre ja interessant zu wissen wie die Wartezeit bei anderen Prämien ist, vorallem beim hier angebotenen Prolimatech Megahalems


----------



## goliath (27. März 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*



keck04 schrieb:


> wäre ja interessant zu wissen wie die Wartezeit bei anderen Prämien ist, vorallem beim hier angebotenen Prolimatech Megahalems



Es geht nicht um Wartezeiten, sondern dass die einem am Telefon nicht ernst nehmen. 

Und dagegen kann man nichts machen !

Die Prämie wird einfach nicht verschickt, man kann da ewig hinterhertelefonieren und nichts !!!! passiert.

Abo


----------



## Alexxx-86 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich jemals meine mini abo Prämie sehe.

Habe immerhin das erste Heft erhalten, 2 folgen noch.


----------



## BigBubby (5. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

ich will den prolimatech mk-13


----------



## goliath (6. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*



BigBubby schrieb:


> ich will den prolimatech mk-13



Dann kauf ihn dir, denn auf die Prämie kannste ewig warten.

Ich habe dort letzte Woche (mal wieder) 2 mal angerufen, die 1. Dame sagte, das Paket geht bald raus.

Die andere Dame hat mich weiterverbunden, und der Herr sagte mir dann vom Lager seien die Be Quiet Netzteile NICHT MEHR DA !!!! Kommen auch nicht mehr rein !!!

FTW !!!!

Da warte ich 4 Monate auf das beschi.... Netzteil und jetzt gibts die sch... Prämie nicht mehr !!!!

FTW !!!

Ich werd wahnsinnig, und das tollste war dann noch:
Der Herr vom Lager konnte im PC natürlich mal wieder gar keinen Auftrag für mich sehen !!!! Von wegen das Paket geht bald raus !

Leute, da läuft ganz schön was schief !
Ich kann für mich persönlich nur davon abraten !

Ich hoffe, ich bin nur ein Einzelfall... Mir hilfts leider aber nicht... Ich bekomm mein Be Quiet Netzteil wohl NIE !!!

Und PCGH scheint sich für das Problem auch nicht zu interessieren ??


----------



## tolga9009 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Man sollte sich dieses Abo nur kaufen, falls man an Heften auch wirklich interessiert ist. Den Megahalems kriegt man für ca. 45€ auch überall anders, jedoch kriegt man den dort auch 100%ig, anders als bei Abo-Angeboten. Ich persönlich habe auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit Aboprämien gehabt (damals noch das PlayStation Magazin... das waren noch Zeiten ).


----------



## Dr. Kucho (10. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Ja toll und als ich mein Abo eingerichtet habe war nur Mist im Angebot. Hab mich dann durch Ene-Mene-Mu für son Blue-Tooth Dingens entschieden, das ich bis heute noch nicht bekommen habe...


----------



## einblumentopf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Hm also bei der Prämie hätte ich mir ja mal wieder ein PCGH Abo bestellt (nach 3 Jahren). Aber da sich die Praktiken nach euren Berichten seit damals nicht geändert haben, werde ich wohl wieder davon Abstand nehmen. Für das Geld gibt es imho noch immer bessere PC Zeitschriften, schade die Aboprämie hätte die Möglichkeit gegeben der PCGH mal wieder eine Chance zu geben.


----------



## killer89 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Hmm... also ich kann nur positives berichten, hab bisher beide Medusa-Headsets bekommen ^^
*
Aber davon ab: Das Enermax-NT gibts NICHT zur Auswahl... 
* 
MfG


----------



## Keen (24. April 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler jetzt auch im 47,88 Euro teuren Magazin-Abo als Prämie wählbar [Anzeige]*

Hab vor 2 Wochen das Abo abgeschlossen, hab auch als Prämie den Megahalems gewählt, da ich mir den eh holen wollte und sowieso jeden Monat zum Kiosk renne, war das n logischer Schritt 

Freu mich schon auf die erste Ausgabe (hab aber die DVD Version) und natürlich auf den Kühler


----------

